# Your fastest OH PLLs



## Jude (Oct 12, 2008)

Thought it might be interesting to see which PLLs people can do fastest, so post the individual times of your PLLs and then rank them fastest to slowest.(I did an average of 3 for each one to get my times) While you're at it, might as well post what your average OH full solve times are, and whether you have learnt different OH algs to your 2H algs.. 

Average solve times: 34ish
OH algs learnt?: No, I use the ones I learnt for 2H

1)Ua: 2.77
2)Ub: 3.63
3)Ab: 3.78
4)Ga: 4.70
5)Aa: 4.75
6)Z: 4.94
7)H: 5.09
8)Gd: 5.03
9)E: 5.11
10)Gc: 5.31
11)Ja: 5.78
12)T: 6.08
13)Ra: 6.40
14)Rb: 6.47
15)Gb: 6.52
16)Na: 6.55
17)Nb: 7.25
18)Jb: 7.28 --> Bizzare this slower than T, seeing as they're pratically the same alg
19)V: 7.41
20)Y: 8.11
21)F: 9.3 --> Strange this is much slower than V, it's the same with 2 moves more :z


----------



## nitrocan (Oct 12, 2008)

Chukk said:


> 20)Y: 8.11



Ever tried R2 U' R2 U' R2 U y' R U R' B2 R U' R' ?


----------



## Jude (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow, sub 6 first go at that  Maybe I should learn OH algs just for the 5 sup 6 PLLs...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 12, 2008)

Uh, I just kept mine is the same order as yours since I'm too lazy to organize them 

I average about 25 seconds OH (I don't feel like updating this list)
I only learned Y and F for OH PLLs

1)Ua: 2.38
2)Ub: 1.91
3)Ab: 3.21
4)Ga: 4.44
5)Aa: 3.11
6)Z: 4.16
7)H: 3.97
8)Gd: 4.83
9)E: 5.67
10)Gc: 4.27
11)Ja: 2.86
12)T: 5.05
13)Ra: 5.06
14)Rb: 4.75
15)Gb: 4.43
16)Na: 4.91
17)Nb: 5.56
18)Jb: 2.93
19)V: 5.47
20)Y: 5.40
21)F: 4.63


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 12, 2008)

singles:
*1.2 or so for averages
Uccw-sub2
Ucw-sub2.5
H-sub3
Z-sub-3.5
badR-sub-4.5
goodR-sub-5.5
J-sub3
J-sub3
T-sub5
Y-sub5.5
Accw-sub3
Acw-sub3
F-sub5 (2H alg)
Others: have no clue, probably 5-7 seconds


----------



## mrbiggs (Oct 13, 2008)

Uccw - 3.23
Ucw - 3.66
H - 4.67
Aa - 4.65
Ab - 5.54
T - 6.06
Ja - 4.89
Jb - 4.47
Ga - 5.52
Gb - 5.66
Gc - 5.96
Gd - 5.09
Y - 6.98
V - 8.04
Na - 7.45
Nb - 7.56

Whereas the rest are two-step PLL.

I feel like I should improve on these if I want to improve too much over my mid-to-high-30s averages.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Can someone post videos if you can Sub-3 average at PLLs please? Thanks


----------



## Lofty (Oct 13, 2008)

I have videos of some of the PLL's
I have been telling myself I'll put the rest up for ages... But I never have..


----------



## Dene (Oct 13, 2008)

And I'm still waiting for them!


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

me too. Quickly upload


----------



## Lofty (Oct 13, 2008)

lol fine...
I'll see if I can't do it now...
They are uploading now.
I didn't spend the time I spent on the last ones making sure I did the alg perfectly and stuff. Most of them arent even named yet because i dont remember the order i filmed them in. I'll put the alg and name the video tonight.


----------



## Jude (Oct 13, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Jb: 2.93
> F: 4.63



Wow,Jb is one of my slowest, and my F is quite a bit worse than yours too.. What algs do you use? The best Jb I could find is the one off Lofty's website, L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R' but I still peform that very slowly.
Also, Lofty's F perm ( R U R' U' R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L U' R U' R') takes me ages :\

Edit: Just set a new PB for OH PLL time attack: *2:11.52 *(37 seconds faster than my previous) which is 8th best out of all of Cubemania (out of 13)

Edit2: Just invented a fun challenge, trying 2H PLL time attack on your loosest OH cube. Just got a 1:11.24 with 7 pops (one fully popped and shot across the room, I had to get out my chair to pick it up and put it back in ), with a record of 1:00.17 with just 1 pop (was aiming for sub min  )


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 13, 2008)

Chukk said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Jb: 2.93
> ...



I'm faster on both algs (single, anyway) and I'm actually slower while solving.

I use inverse of your alg, or another alg I posted recently in another thread. It's fast, why not?
I used to use Sebastien Felix's OH F perm, but I forgot it because I haven't cubed in a long time OH, but I just use the 2H alg and it's just as fast.
I also used ACube and found some better F perms
R U R' U L R U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U R U' R'
R U R' U' R U R' U2 L U' R U L' R' U' R U' R'
R' U' R U R' U' R U2 L' U R' U' L R U R' U R
R' U' R U' L' R' U R U' L U2 R' U R U' R' U R
U R U' L U2 R' U R2 U R U R2 U' R' U' L' . R2
L R U2 R' U' R U2 L' R U R U R U' R' . U' R2
L U' R' U L' U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U . R2
Take your pick. They are LUR, QTM optimal. I think one of them is Lofty's alg.


----------



## Lofty (Oct 14, 2008)

So they are all up. Not named but I think you guys can figure it out 
I'm lazy I know.
Done with the algs in the videos:




its 1:17 btw.


----------



## Dene (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Lofty!


----------



## FU (Oct 14, 2008)

G(a) - 3.55 3.74 4.38 4.53 4.44 -> 4.13
G(b) - 4.56 6.16 3.72 6.80 4.33 -> 5.11
G(c) - 4.41 3.47 4.47 3.92 4.72 -> 4.20
G(d) - 4.11 3.44 3.52 4.49 4.31 -> 3.97
U(a) - 4.00 2.38 3.17 2.97 2.58 -> 3.02
U(b) - 3.11 2.55 2.73 3.56 3.86 -> 3.16
H - 4.27 4.38 4.59 4.75 3.95 -> 4.39
Z - 6.17 3.47 4.42 3.81 3.84 -> 4.34
R(a) - 5.23 4.70 4.66 4.86 5.33 -> 4.96
R(b) - 4.28 4.11 3.75 3.70 3.86 -> 3.94
J(a) - 5.08 3.03 3.38 3.95 4.31 -> 3.95
J(b) - 4.17 3.81 2.84 3.47 3.38 -> 3.53
A(a) - 3.03 2.77 2.83 3.14 3.64 -> 3.08
A(b) - 3.59 3.75 3.56 3.56 3.08 -> 3.51
E - 6.03 5.45 5.34 6.81 5.03 -> 5.73
N(a) - 5.22 7.97 4.03 5.47 4.16 -> 5.37
N(b) - 6.22 5.06 4.89 5.58 5.81 -> 5.51
F - 7.01 5.70 5.70 5.52 8.25 -> 6.44
V - 5.64 4.94 4.52 4.39 4.80 -> 4.86
T - 5.64 5.56 6.23 4.02 4.19 -> 5.13
Y - 4.08 3.66 4.34 3.75 3.63 -> 3.89

Only did each case 5 times, didn't restart on the lockups so you can see the ridiculous standard deviation. My Ns way slower than usual.. and new algo for F so I'm still kinda thinking as I execute. I average around 27-28 btw.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 14, 2008)

I always seem to lock up at the end of PLL's. My fastest is my A perm- 3.52. I have never timed before. I average about 40-45 seconds, with no alg changes. I like OH and i hope to be sub 30 within a couple months  My F2L is about 20-25 and LL like 15-20 i think. So i might just use the LL trainer for OH a lot  I will get back to you with the single PLL times


----------



## n00bcubix (Oct 15, 2008)

1)Ua: 2.16.
2)Ub: 2.44.
3)Ab: 2.97.
4)Ga: 4.59.
5)Aa: 3.03.
6)Z: 4.13
7)H: 3.88
8)Gd: 3.94
9)E: 6.28
10)Gc: 3.47
11)Ja: 3.19
12)T: 4.18 
13)Ra: 4.86
14)Rb: 5.18
15)Gb: 4.97 .
16)Na: 5.38
17)Nb: 4.78
18)Jb: 2.98! 
19)V: 4.83
20)Y: 4.77
21)F: 5.30

Not in order, too lazy =]
i avg like 32ish


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 15, 2008)

How are you, Noobcubix and FU, so fast at G perms?
It's funny how some algs we average around the same, but others are very different.


----------



## n00bcubix (Oct 16, 2008)

Practice =]
my oll is the shame, takes around 5-8 seconds, while pll is around 5


----------



## Jude (Oct 16, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> How are you, Noobcubix and FU, so fast at G perms?



Heh, not sure how to answer that. I guess it's because they all G perms are almost 2 gen (2 wide turns and a cube rotation each) and I am wayyyy faster at Rs and Us than any other turn, plus the fact that they are quite short in move count, which helps a lot with OH...

EDIT: Started learning some OH PLLs, and so far, reduced both my Y and F perms by about 3 seconds, which is nice


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 21, 2008)

J: 2.66
Y: 4.06
Gs: it turned out that I'm faster on them than I thought. I too get times 4-5.5 on them.


----------



## CoconutHead (Nov 2, 2008)

1)Ua: 1.93
2)Ub: 1.86
3)Ab: 2.69
4)Ga: 3.27
5)Aa: 2.68
6)Z: 3.68
7)H: 3.28
8)Gd: 3.56
9)E: 4.05
10)Gc: 3.16
11)Ja: 2.34
12)T: 3.30
13)Ra: 3.61
14)Rb: 4.02
15)Gb: 3.18
16)Na: 3.93
17)Nb: 4.30
18)Jb: 2.44
19)V: 4.09
20)Y: 4.06
21)F: 4.16

PLL ATK: 1:39.59 on ym first try.

Those were the best of a few trys each. Oh and i did the cube turns before i started, so like i did r' for the As.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 15, 2008)

@Lofty: That time attack was awesome :O
@Chukk: I use Lofty's F perm and R U2 R' U' R U2 L' U R' U L for the J perm


----------



## HenryJade (Nov 17, 2008)

u1- 1.61
u2-2.**
thats all ^_^


----------



## Lofty (Nov 17, 2008)

How do you have so much a difference? I think both of mine can be sub-1.5 or at least its like 1.4 and 1.6 
I think if i practiced time attacks I could do one much better but I never do them. I want to bring myself up on the UWR.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 22, 2008)

Uccw, best was 1.56
Ucw, best was 1.9
Gs, around 4 or 5.
F, sub-5
Y, 4.06
Z, 3.01, just learned the RU alg
J1, 2.55
J2, 3.2
H, 3.4
bad R, sub-4.5
good R, 5
Ns, around 6
T, sub-4.5
E, sub-5
As, around 3.5, I'm out of practice
Time attack: 2:02


----------

